# Walleye board question



## cglynn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I started fishing the Church Walleye boards last season, and was having some problems with them releasing while setting them. Made for a frustrating day. Just wondering what I can do to eliminate the early release on these boards. 

My setup consists of braided line, size 20-30 jet divers, and worm harnesses. 

Any advice from those of you who use these boards would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
CG


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

did you tighten the tention screw?? i run the same boards also with braid, and have had it happen,also in heavy seas the board will sometimes slide back down the line...ive heard some use mono for this reason...


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Especially when using braid you could wrap the line one time around the release, on the underside, to keep it from slipping. If you do that you will not be able to "pop" or "release" the board for it to slide back. You will just reel the board up to the boat, remove it, then reel in the fish. If you try to "pop" the board by giving it a hard jerk with braid wrapped around the release you will tear up the plastic/rubber wrapping on the release clip.


----------



## cglynn (Dec 20, 2009)

Excellent thoughts guys. Thanks for the info. I would definitely rather have the board not release at all, than release prematurely. I will play around with them this spring and hopefully figure them out.

CG


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

You might try different releases. I have the Church Tackle boards also, but switched 2 boards to the Yellow Bird Osprey releases and like them so far. They take a little modification to mount, but it can be done. IMO so far, they have been better than Church's releases, cheaper too.
http://www.thornebros.com/muskie/trolling_equipment/trolling_yellowbird.html


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

When I do use the offshore in-lines, I'll double wrap on the front release. It works well with the snapper release.


----------

